# Bargnani to get a $50 million extension



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

According to Bargnani's agent through ESPN



> The Raptors will extend the contract of Andrea Bargnani on a five-year deal starting in the 2010-2011 season.
> 
> The contract will be worth $50 million


I hope this isn't true. If it is, absolutely horrible move by BC in my opinion. The only reason you lock him up now is if you can make him sign a cheap contract before his breakout season which hopefully is next year. Nobody is going to give him 10 mil a year in this economy, and if he gets injured or takes a step back next year then this may go down to be the worst contract signing in the history of the franchise. BC really jumped the gun here. If he has another mediocre season then we could've signed him for around the MLE.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

my jaw almost dropped when i saw this title on the newposts search

this kid doesnt even deserve 6 million a year


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

What the hell?

I actually like Bargnani, but he's not worth that kind of money.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I'd say that the odds of him having a semi-debatable All-Star season (numbers around 18ppg, 7rpg on 47% shooting) are less than 50/50. Even if he did get those numbers next year, I'm still not sure he'd be worth $50m over 5 years.


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

I really like Bargs but he's only an 7 - 8 million a year guy.


----------



## vinsanity77 (May 1, 2006)

wow.. what a difference of opinion with this board and the one on the raptors official site.

Over there, almost everyone hates the fact that turk signed for $53 mill but love the fact that bargnani got $50, an average of $10 mil/per.

Personally, I am with them. I love this signing because Bargnani is only going to get better, and the uncertainty with Bosh's status for 2010 makes it imperative for BC to re-sign a potential replacement as the "face of the franchise," which I think Bargnani has the potential to be in a couple of years for the raptors.
Yes, he might never ever be a superstar like lebron, wade, kobe, but that is also why he doesn't get the max like those guys.

If Bosh leaves, Bargnani will have more scoring opportunities to up his scoring average and more opportunities to grab an extra board or two, allowing him to become around a 22/8 guy, which is almost as good as Bosh in terms of production. However, Bargnani, imo, is a better passer and blocks better than bosh. So in that sense, he gives you additional things that Bosh didn't give you.

Of course, Bargnani will have to prove it on the court in order for everything I said above to be true


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Won't his salary look a little like...

8.25
9.12
9.98
10.85
11.72

After initially being suprised with the 50mill over 5years, breaking it down and looking at the numbers this could be a fair deal for both sides. Bargs last year was worth 7ish mill, 2010is the year his extension starts so I believe he will easily be worth the 8 were paying him. And come year 5 he could be worth 15+mill so this could be some very shrewd business on BC's behalf. 

Oh and don't forget Bogut went for 5/60 a year or so ago!


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Well, I'm not ruling it out that Bargnani can become what he's suppose to become and make BC look smart. It's just that with this type of money you are suppose to get a proven player. I've been supportive of Bargnani for the time that he has been a Raptor but even I don't see the odds being good enough for that kind of investment. The most important thing is that we are pretty much betting against ourselves. Unless Bargnani put up something like 22/8 next year, no team will be offering that type of money for him. I would much rather see him put up some numbers and out bet other teams than put up money up front and risk paying 50 mil for 5 years of 14/5.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

bargs has not done anything to warrant even half of that money. if he keeps up his production from the end of last season i would consider him a 6mil type guy. his impact on the game isn't bigger than artest or ariza.

kind of dumb of bc to be bidding against himself. just because you sign him to a big contract does not justify taking him #1 overall, *******.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

His numbers are inflated because he is a bigman so there is no comparison to smaller players like Artest and Ariza. Bigmen always get bigger contracts as they're a rare commodity, just look at Dampier.

This thread should be revisited after next year.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

At first I was pissed but when I really thought about it this is a steal keep in mind that in a few years the Nba cap will be raising along with contracts so this won't look bad at all money wise 2-3 years down the road. Also consider his age and his current development theres plenty of room to grow here now if he reaches it is the question but this is not a bad deal at all


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Mr_B said:


> At first I was pissed but when I really thought about it this is a steal keep in mind that in a few years the Nba cap will be raising along with contracts so this won't look bad at all money wise 2-3 years down the road. Also consider his age and his current development theres plenty of room to grow here now if he reaches it is the question but this is not a bad deal at all





> 2010 cap may limit signings
> Comment Email Print Share
> By Marc Stein
> ESPN.com
> ...


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=4312837

With today's economy I can only see player's salary going down rather than up. I think the superstars will still get theirs but there will be less overpaid players in the near future. Sure the Lebrons will get their 15+ mil a year, but I don't see another Rashard Lewis getting max money. It will be a healthy dose of 6-8 mil or MLE players from this point on.

It is quite funny that the news about the shrinking cap and Bargnani's signing happen to break on the same day. As I said, this could get pretty ugly down the road.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

I am fine with that deal. Bargnani showed he belongs in the NBA after being given the starting center spot. We all know his rebounding is light, but had he put up 1 more board per game we all would not even question this deal. Remember that Andrea had a very slow start, last season and his overall numbers are still pretty nice. He will be a 7 rebound per game guy this year and he will increase his 2 point fg %.....this deal will be a good one!


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Damian Necronamous said:


> I'd say that the odds of him having a semi-debatable All-Star season (numbers around 18ppg, 7rpg on 47% shooting) are less than 50/50. Even if he did get those numbers next year, I'm still not sure he'd be worth $50m over 5 years.


Bargnani averaged about 19 PPG and 5.5 RPG in the last 4 months of the season when he was actually starting and shot about 47%. I think he can be a Rashard Lewis type of player. Wait, how much money is that guy making again?


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

with inflation of salaries and the scarce big man esp ones that can shoot this is a good deal, better than Bogut's.
The way bargs finished in 08 he .should be a 21/6-7 this season.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

seifer0406 said:


> http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=4312837
> 
> With today's economy I can only see player's salary going down rather than up. I think the superstars will still get theirs but there will be less overpaid players in the near future. Sure the Lebrons will get their 15+ mil a year, but I don't see another Rashard Lewis getting max money. It will be a healthy dose of 6-8 mil or MLE players from this point on.
> 
> It is quite funny that the news about the shrinking cap and Bargnani's signing happen to break on the same day. As I said, this could get pretty ugly down the road.


Cap number is based on last year total revenue of the Nba. The cap will raise again when the recession is over which is some point in 2010 if you believe the experts , still think this is a great deal if Barg was to hit the open market I'm sure he would demand more maybe in the 12-13 million a year territory


----------



## GuelphRaptorsFan (Apr 9, 2003)

This will only turn out to be a good decision if all of the following things happen:
- The economy recovers
- He becomes even more involved in the offense than he currently is
- He develops a better jump shot (not that its bad now, per se, it would need to get better to justify $10M)
- He figures out how to rebound
- He figures out how to play defense
- He gets better at passing

As it stands right now, age aside, I'd much rather have Marion than Bargnani.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

GuelphRaptorsFan said:


> This will only turn out to be a good decision if all of the following things happen:
> - The economy recovers
> - He becomes even more involved in the offense than he currently is
> - He develops a better jump shot (not that its bad now, per se, it would need to get better to justify $10M)
> ...


10 million is not a huge contract...and if you want Andrea to get better at defense, what about Bosh, an "allstar" power forward who only blocks 1 shot per game and can't guard the post?

As for Marion over Andrea, that is apples and oranges, one is small forward, the other is a center.


----------



## GuelphRaptorsFan (Apr 9, 2003)

billfindlay10 said:


> 10 million is not a huge contract...and if you want Andrea to get better at defense, what about Bosh, an "allstar" power forward who only blocks 1 shot per game and can't guard the post?
> 
> As for Marion over Andrea, that is apples and oranges, one is small forward, the other is a center.


10 million might not be max, but its still roughly 20% of the cap, so its pretty darn big.

I definitely want Bosh to get better at defense, too, no arguments there, although he is at least trying most of the time. Bosh still brings a lot more to the table than Bargnani does at this point, though.

Bargnani is tall and lines up at center, but other than those two highly misleading pieces of information, he's not a center, at least not yet. He's a small forward who happens to be tall.


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/players/4129/splits;_ylt=Aj7qtQ30fCcdJR2ixi5VpElTPaB4

Just look at the stats from January onward. I dunno, 10 mil per season sounds just about right for a guy who averaged 20 and 7 with a block while shooting 45+% from the field and 80% from the line...people will get on about the defense, but so long as hes producing offensively, I can handle the mediocre positional defense and rebounding.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

GuelphRaptorsFan said:


> 10 million might not be max, but its still roughly 20% of the cap, so its pretty darn big.
> 
> I definitely want Bosh to get better at defense, too, no arguments there, although he is at least trying most of the time. Bosh still brings a lot more to the table than Bargnani does at this point, though.
> 
> Bargnani is tall and lines up at center, but other than those two highly misleading pieces of information, he's not a center, at least not yet. He's a small forward who happens to be tall.


Bargnani showed improved post moves and is a solid post defender. Andrea has a strong lower base and hold position well, he needs to learn to rotate off the ball better, but one on one he is solid.

To say he is a small forward to me is incorrect, all big guys with a hint of perimeter skills are thought to be wing players, but if you look at Andrea's frame you see a center who can use his shooting and ball handling to his advantage just like Dwight Howard uses his strength and athleticism to is advantage. 

If Marcus Camby is a center, if Hilton Armstron is a center, if Tyson Chandler is a center than Andrea is a center. He may not be the banger/shot blocker that most of us are use to seeing, but his skill set is his greatest asset to his ability to play the 5.


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

supposedly the cavaliers gave varejao a 6yr 50million deal.. now thats WACK!


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

i've come to the conclusion that half of the ppl posting here are as delusional as BC. bargnani is not a good player at all. he put up decent numbers at the end of last season because BC pretty much made sure that bargnani was getting his, even if it cost the team the game. 10 mil is a lot of money and with the shrinking cap, it could be used to sign much better players later on.

maybe raptors fan don't even play basketball or something. because if you watch the game you'd know that guys like bargnani and chris bosh have little to no impact on the outcome of the game whatsoever. they're just featured "star" players of a bad team. if teams actually made shutting down bargnani their gameplan, he wouldn't even average 10 per game. the thing is, when the opposing center with medicore offensive game is chucking up shots, you let him, you don't even need to play defense because he's already taking the shots you want him to take.

oh, and @artest and ariza being less valueable than bargnani.. please. bargnani is overpaid and you know it. dampier and foyle were two of the worst contracts in the league for a long time so using them to backup bargnani's extension won't work. i would take both artest and ariza over bargnani. artest is a top 20 player. where is andrea bargnani in terms of top nba talent? is he even in the top 100?


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

c_dog said:


> i've come to the conclusion that half of the ppl posting here are as delusional as BC. bargnani is not a good player at all. he put up decent numbers at the end of last season because BC pretty much made sure that bargnani was getting his, even if it cost the team the game. 10 mil is a lot of money and with the shrinking cap, it could be used to sign much better players later on.
> 
> maybe raptors fan don't even play basketball or something. because if you watch the game you'd know that guys like bargnani and chris bosh have little to no impact on the outcome of the game whatsoever. they're just featured "star" players of a bad team. if teams actually made shutting down bargnani their gameplan, he wouldn't even average 10 per game. the thing is, when the opposing center with medicore offensive game is chucking up shots, you let him, you don't even need to play defense because he's already taking the shots you want him to take.
> 
> oh, and @artest and ariza being less valueable than bargnani.. please. bargnani is overpaid and you know it. dampier and foyle were two of the worst contracts in the league for a long time so using them to backup bargnani's extension won't work. i would take both artest and ariza over bargnani. artest is a top 20 player. where is andrea bargnani in terms of top nba talent? is he even in the top 100?


Bargnani averaged really impressive numbers when he started. Bargnani has done things on a basketball court that have made my jaw drop and I played basketball at a high level for 6/7 years. How can we know Bargnani has been overpaid? The contract doesn't start for ANOTHER season so we don't know jack **** until then, BC has taken a gamble after seeing how much promise Bargs showed last year. If Bargs put up solid number next year 20ppg and 7rpg we'd have been facing a massive shoot out for him with other teams offering him big money. BC just made sure that wouldn't happen. Players come into there prime at around 27 so we've locked him up during his expected most valuable years. 

Have you seen the contract Varejao got? Big men get offered bigger contracts than smaller wing players because they are rarer, why can't you understand that? You keep mentioning Artest and Ariza, we got Hedo I really don't see where you're coming from. If theoretically Bargs contract had ended this season you would have rather had Artest instead of resigning Bargs? Two stud SF's and no Centre, great team plan. 

Bargnani and Bosh have no impact on a game? So why is Bosh one of the most coveted players in next years free agent sweep stakes? You're talking delusional, perhaps while you were out playing basketball you've caught sunstroke or something. Together those two averaged 40+ppg and 16+rpg the second half of that season, how is that not contributing? 

Yes both players have there downfalls but only a small selection of studs don't have any weaknesses. The team we have now with Bosh, Bargs and Hedo is a playoff calibre team, and when Bargs is a focal point of the team that makes it there you're going to be eating these misguided posts you're typing up.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

Porn_Player said:


> Bargnani averaged really impressive numbers when he started. Bargnani has done things on a basketball court that have made my jaw drop and I played basketball at a high level for 6/7 years. How can we know Bargnani has been overpaid? The contract doesn't start for ANOTHER season so we don't know jack **** until then, BC has taken a gamble after seeing how much promise Bargs showed last year. If Bargs put up solid number next year 20ppg and 7rpg we'd have been facing a massive shoot out for him with other teams offering him big money. BC just made sure that wouldn't happen. Players come into there prime at around 27 so we've locked him up during his expected most valuable years.
> 
> Have you seen the contract Varejao got? Big men get offered bigger contracts than smaller wing players because they are rarer, why can't you understand that? You keep mentioning Artest and Ariza, we got Hedo I really don't see where you're coming from. If theoretically Bargs contract had ended this season you would have rather had Artest instead of resigning Bargs? Two stud SF's and no Centre, great team plan.
> 
> ...


varejao's horrible contract shouldn't justify this move one bit. it was a retarded signing by danny ferry.

bosh is one of the most overrated player by reputation. the guy is not a true #1 option at all. time and time again the team has needed baskets in the clutch, especially in playoff games, and he's come up short(sometimes way short) every time. he puts up good regular season numbers but him and bargnani are stat padders. they put up points because the team has been featuring them as their star players, making sure they'd get their shots even if it isn't there for them to take. bosh has the reputation of being one of the best powerforwards in the game, but there isn't an all-star pf the last 5 years that isn't better than bosh.

bosh and bargs have put up points. that's what stat padders do. those points didn't help this team win, in fact a lot of the shots they took hurt the team more than helped. i watched the games and i will say that i do not want bosh or bargnani to be the future of the raps. if you're building around them you're just setting yourself up for mediocrity.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

c_dog said:


> varejao's horrible contract shouldn't justify this move one bit. it was a retarded signing by danny ferry.
> 
> bosh is one of the most overrated player by reputation. the guy is not a true #1 option at all. time and time again the team has needed baskets in the clutch, especially in playoff games, and he's come up short(sometimes way short) every time. he puts up good regular season numbers but him and bargnani are stat padders. they put up points because the team has been featuring them as their star players, making sure they'd get their shots even if it isn't there for them to take. bosh has the reputation of being one of the best powerforwards in the game, but there isn't an all-star pf the last 5 years that isn't better than bosh.
> 
> bosh and bargs have put up points. that's what stat padders do. those points didn't help this team win, in fact a lot of the shots they took hurt the team more than helped. i watched the games and i will say that i do not want bosh or bargnani to be the future of the raps. if you're building around them you're just setting yourself up for mediocrity.


Horrible contracts don't justify anything, they are simply there to put things in perspective. Although perspective is something you genuinely seem to be lacking.

Everything in your post is exactly the reason we signed Hedo. He is clutch and has proved it many times. Bargnani is pretty clutch aswell in the times he has been allowed to be the number one option. Bosh is a top tier player (all-star material), Bargnani is currently a second tier player in my opinion and hopefully will become a more rounded player thus thrusting him almost to top tier status level. 

The team BC has thus far built for 2009-2010 is far from mediocre.


----------



## GuelphRaptorsFan (Apr 9, 2003)

billfindlay10 said:


> To say he is a small forward to me is incorrect, all big guys with a hint of perimeter skills are thought to be wing players, but if you look at Andrea's frame you see a center who can use his shooting and ball handling to his advantage just like Dwight Howard uses his strength and athleticism to is advantage.


A *hint* of perimeter skills? Bargnani spends virtually the whole game at the perimeter. Every now and then he slashes inside, much like a small forward would do, but he spends very little effective time in the post. That's part of the reason he doesn't get rebounds, he's just not there to get them. I'm not saying that makes him fundamentally flawed, it just makes him a small forward in a center's body.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

Porn_Player said:


> Horrible contracts don't justify anything, they are simply there to put things in perspective. Although perspective is something you genuinely seem to be lacking.
> 
> Everything in your post is exactly the reason we signed Hedo. He is clutch and has proved it many times. Bargnani is pretty clutch aswell in the times he has been allowed to be the number one option. Bosh is a top tier player (all-star material), Bargnani is currently a second tier player in my opinion and hopefully will become a more rounded player thus thrusting him almost to top tier status level.
> 
> The team BC has thus far built for 2009-2010 is far from mediocre.


we'll see about that. somehow i don't see the team doing much better than 1st round exit though i would be happy if they ever make it past the first round.

i just don't think this team has enough. my problem with hedo was that i thought we were going to rebuild and get younger. he would have been a great addition if we were a team that was one player away from being a contender, but we're a lottery team. hedo makes us better, but that better is just mediocrity. keep in mind though that in everyone of my post regarding hedo that i've mentioned liking his game. certainly i think he's a way better player than bargnani(now and future). overpaying bargnani long term is just hurting the flexibility of this team even more. the thing is BC has everything on his side to sign bargnani to a 7-8mil per contract. bargnani has underachieved, and even if he can become a good player he really hasn't stepped up his game enough to warrant 10mil. BC could have done better.

i don't think i'm lacking perspective. been watching basketball for almost 15 years so i tend to think i have decent perspective. this raptors core just don't seem to have "it", it's the same team that fell way short against the nets, a pretender. excuse me for wanting to see a better product on the floor.


----------



## GuelphRaptorsFan (Apr 9, 2003)

c_dog said:


> bosh is one of the most overrated player by reputation. the guy is not a true #1 option at all.
> bosh and bargs have put up points. that's what stat padders do.


Bargnani certainly hasn't proved he's much more than a reasonable scorer, but to lump Bosh into the same category is absurd, it barely dignifies a response.



c_dog said:


> there isn't an all-star pf the last 5 years that isn't better than bosh.


Pfft. Take your pick from David West, Jermaine O'Neal, Mehmet Okur, Carlos Boozer, Pau Gasol.

Even if you were right (which you clearly aren't) so what? That makes him, what, only say the 10th best PF in the game? Show me our other options for getting top 10 players at their position. You are taking a very good player and pointing out that he has flaws in his game that make him less than perfect. Of course he's less than perfect, but he's still very, very good, and very good players are damn hard to come by.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

c_dog said:


> we'll see about that. somehow i don't see the team doing much better than 1st round exit though i would be happy if they ever make it past the first round.
> 
> i just don't think this team has enough. my problem with hedo was that i thought we were going to rebuild and get younger. he would have been a great addition if we were a team that was one player away from being a contender, but we're a lottery team. hedo makes us better, but that better is just mediocrity. keep in mind though that in everyone of my post regarding hedo that i've mentioned liking his game. certainly i think he's a way better player than bargnani(now and future). overpaying bargnani long term is just hurting the flexibility of this team even more. the thing is BC has everything on his side to sign bargnani to a 7-8mil per contract. bargnani has underachieved, and even if he can become a good player he really hasn't stepped up his game enough to warrant 10mil. BC could have done better.
> 
> i don't think i'm lacking perspective. been watching basketball for almost 15 years so i tend to think i have decent perspective. this raptors core just don't seem to have "it", it's the same team that fell way short against the nets, a pretender. excuse me for wanting to see a better product on the floor.


Instead of Bargnani give me a list of centres around his age that average around his numbers (starters numbers) that would go for less than 10mill a year? Bogut didn't, Biedrins wouldn't (although both Bargs and Andris offer different games) Bynum didn't.

Why did BC have everything on his side to get bargs for 7mill? Surely Bargnani's agent would have declined the offer of 5years 35mill and tested free agency next year, which may have drove Bargnanis price up to 5years 60mill, and don't say that wouldn't have happened because you've seen what occurred today with Varejao getting huge money. Signing Bargs:

Shows Bosh that we’re serious about building a contender and are going to support him with some of the best talent available. (afterall we did bring in this franchises most impressive free agent ever in Hedo)

And if Bosh leaves, you still have two big guys you can rely on and plus now have Bosh’s cap space to sign other talent.

This signing is win-win for us no matter what happens.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

just saw the press conference with Barg, his shoulders are barely wider than BColangelo's, he should gain some weight, and keep his legs healthy


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

Porn_Player said:


> Instead of Bargnani give me a list of centres around his age that average around his numbers (starters numbers) that would go for less than 10mill a year? Bogut didn't, Biedrins wouldn't (although both Bargs and Andris offer different games) Bynum didn't.
> 
> Why did BC have everything on his side to get bargs for 7mill? Surely Bargnani's agent would have declined the offer of 5years 35mill and tested free agency next year, which may have drove Bargnanis price up to 5years 60mill, and don't say that wouldn't have happened because you've seen what occurred today with Varejao getting huge money. Signing Bargs:
> 
> ...


maybe there aren't a lot of good players under 10 mil better than bargs but i would easily go 1 or 2 mil extra for an upgrade in biedrins, chandler, okafor, etc. you know, a true center. al jefferson was getting around 11mil per season too?

as for players under 10 mil, i really like charlie V. one inch shorter but he's even more polished than bargnani in terms of scoring, and is a better rebounder. 7mils only.

varejao got his contract because danny ferry bid against himself. let's not act like it's the first time ferry's overpaid. everybody and their mothers know that varejao is not worth that kind of money. if bargs get offered that kind of money i would just sign and trade him. and i wouldn't even miss him because he's simply not that good. i would even help him pack his bags if i could.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

c_dog said:


> maybe there aren't a lot of good players under 10 mil better than bargs but *i would easily go 1 or 2 mil extra for an upgrade in biedrins, chandler, okafor, etc.* you know, a true center. al jefferson was getting around 11mil per season too?
> 
> as for players under 10 mil, i really like charlie V. one inch shorter but he's even more polished than bargnani in terms of scoring, and is a better rebounder. 7mils only.
> 
> varejao got his contract because danny ferry bid against himself. let's not act like it's the first time ferry's overpaid. everybody and their mothers know that varejao is not worth that kind of money. if bargs get offered that kind of money i would just sign and trade him. and i wouldn't even miss him because he's simply not that good. i would even help him pack his bags if i could.


There is no way I would trade Andrea Straight up for anyone of those 3. Other Biedrins is a good rebounder on a team full of guards (Second leading on team at 5.8 rpg), he has zero offensive game, can't shoot free throws, and is no better of a shot blocker than Andrea. I take the guy who can stretch the floor and make free throws in the clutch. Chandler put up a pedestrian 8.8 points and 8.7 rebounds with 1.2 blocks per game.....wow that is great for an 8 year pro....oh ya, he is a crappy free throw shooter as well. How is this an upgrade? Okafor is the best shot blocker of the 3 and is the best offensive player of the 3 as well. He is a good rebounder and has been durable over his last 2 season after a injury troubled couple of seasons. If we were a win this year team I may take him over Andrea, but seeing as we are 2 years away from being contenders, I still keep Andrea.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

billfindlay10 said:


> There is no way I would trade Andrea Straight up for anyone of those 3. Other Biedrins is a good rebounder on a team full of guards (Second leading on team at 5.8 rpg), he has zero offensive game, can't shoot free throws, and is no better of a shot blocker than Andrea. I take the guy who can stretch the floor and make free throws in the clutch. Chandler put up a pedestrian 8.8 points and 8.7 rebounds with 1.2 blocks per game.....wow that is great for an 8 year pro....oh ya, he is a crappy free throw shooter as well. How is this an upgrade? Okafor is the best shot blocker of the 3 and is the best offensive player of the 3 as well. He is a good rebounder and has been durable over his last 2 season after a injury troubled couple of seasons. If we were a win this year team I may take him over Andrea, but seeing as we are 2 years away from being contenders, I still keep Andrea.


i listed those guys off the top of my head. chandler's stats aren't amazing but he's a very good defender. i think all 3 guys are better players than bargs. of course, chandler has had health issues lately, and okafor had issues but seems fine now. obviously nene hilario would be a no brainer.

i'm not high on bargnani at all. just some chucker. those are a dime a dozen in europe. bargs has yet to show he's not just some jump shot happy euro.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

c_dog said:


> i listed those guys off the top of my head. chandler's stats aren't amazing but he's a very good defender. i think all 3 guys are better players than bargs. of course, chandler has had health issues lately, and okafor had issues but seems fine now. obviously nene hilario would be a no brainer.
> 
> i'm not high on bargnani at all. just some chucker. those are a dime a dozen in europe. bargs has yet to show he's not just some jump shot happy euro.


:banghead:


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

i would take Okafor in a heartbeat over Andrea


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

chairman5 said:


> i would take Okafor in a heartbeat over Andrea


Why? Because he is undersized and has not shown any real improvement from his rookie year when he averaged 15.1 and 10.9? I like Okafor, but for a team looking not to this year but to the 2 -4 year window of really being good I take the 7 footer with great offense and much improving defense.


----------



## narrator (Feb 11, 2006)

chairman5 said:


> i would take Okafor in a heartbeat over Andrea


I don't see why, honestly.

On the other hand, neither is worth the contract they signed. I don't see why the Raptors were in a rush to sign Bargnani; the cap's probably going down again next year so they could have gotten him cheaper then.

So now the Raptors have about $20 million per year committed to two 7-footers to don't really rebound. Awesome.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

My main disappointment about this contract is also the timing. It is true that Bargnani has the potential to earn that money or even make that contract look like a bargain, but at the same time the chance of him being overpaid is also quite large. Like the above poster said I don't see why we need to rush to sign him. If he does break out this year and we end up paying 12-14 mil a year for him then so be it. At least we don't risk paying for a mediocre player for the next 6 years.

You guys also haven't factor in the effect this contract has on Bargnani's psyche. With this big contract already under him it's obvious that he won't be as hungry this year and may even become complacent as a player. If we at least wait until mid season it will give us a better view of what he is capable of.


----------



## -James- (Apr 27, 2004)

narrator said:


> I don't see why, honestly.
> 
> On the other hand, neither is worth the contract they signed. I don't see why the Raptors were in a rush to sign Bargnani; *the cap's probably going down again next year so they could have gotten him cheaper then*.
> 
> So now the Raptors have about $20 million per year committed to two 7-footers to don't really rebound. Awesome.


I really doubt that, actually. I mean if Andrea was to hit the open marker, I'm sure he easily would have gotten offers for 10 million a year even if the cap was to go down, especially with so many teams clearing room for that free agent class of 2010. I mean the contract really isn't so unreasonable; I don't even like Bargnani and I hope there's a team option somewhere on that contract but I'm pretty sure it's common place for top ten picks to sign their contract extensions before their contract years.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

chairman5 said:


> just saw the press conference with Barg, his shoulders are barely wider than BColangelo's, he should gain some weight, and keep his legs healthy


He did bulk up to about 250 from 240, looked bigger only thing he should be doing is lifting weights to add a lil more bulk his shoulders, nothing more than 260 or he will be slower


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

narrator said:


> I don't see why, honestly.
> 
> On the other hand, neither is worth the contract they signed. I don't see why the Raptors were in a rush to sign Bargnani; the cap's probably going down again next year so they could have gotten him cheaper then.
> 
> So now the Raptors have about $20 million per year committed to two 7-footers to don't really rebound. Awesome.


If he all of a sudden averages something like 20 PPG for all of next season, it could end up costing the Raptors more than 10 mill a year to keep him.


----------

